# What Type of Breeder is This???



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

As some of you may know, my sweet Chloe is my 1st dog I've ever owned! I'm 46 years old, was never able to have children and now that I've got Chloe, I can't believe I waited this many years before getting a dog!!! When I bought Chloe, I decided I wanted a Maltese and searched the internet for Maltese breeders in my state. Unfortunately, this was way before I found the SM family (whom I love dearly by the way) and before I knew anything about reputable breeders, byb & puppy mills. 

Now, I may want to add another Malt to my family in the next year or so. I contacted the lady I purchased Chloe from and she told me she is still breeding. 

My question is..........how do I find out if the breeder Chloe came from is a reputable breeder without straight out asking her?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Some of the breeders on on SM will probably give you very good advice.see if she is listed on the AMA, etc. But as a pet person I would ask if you were happy with Chloe's health, temperament, and true to Malt characteristics. Did the breeder make herself available for you when you needed advice? Do you have a pedigree which shows many if not most champions in her line? Does the breeder show? Did you have a health guarantee and a spay/neuter contract with Chloe? Those are a few things to look for. I know of several top notch breeders who have been awarded AKC breeder of merit, who are not on the AMA list of breeders, so I wouldn't limit myself to that list. 
If you aren't completely happy with Chloe's breeder, you should have no problem find a very reputable breeder in Louisiana.


----------

